

Amazon Announces Strong Results - ojbyrne
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/Amazoncom-Announces-Fourth-bw-14199846.html

======
sh1mmer
Can anyone parse out of this statement how much the collective web services
made?

~~~
akd
On the earnings side that is hard to do since so much cost is shared between
the retail and web services side, with not a very clear way to allocate it out
between the businesses.

------
seldo
So over the holidays people were tossing around the idea that the awful retail
sales would translate into a boom for Amazon, as shoppers tried to save money
by buying online instead. Has anyone seen a comparison of the total retail
shortfall relative to Amazon's bumper quarter? Are they even the same order of
magnitude?

~~~
TomOfTTB
With all due respect to Amazon they don't even come close. The Dept. of
Commerce initially reported retail sales were down by 9.8% from December 2007
which accounts for about $37.2 billion less in sales
([http://www.thaindian.com/newsportal/business/us-retail-
sales...](http://www.thaindian.com/newsportal/business/us-retail-sales-plunge-
in-december_100142460.html)). Amazon's total sales were only $6.7 billion and
it was only up $1.03 billion.

Still great for Amazon but no where close to compensating for the total loss.

